# Vienna Synchron Player & Presonus Studio One | Sound Variations



## Ben (Mar 9, 2021)

This is a dream come true for many of us!

Finally, there’s a sequencer that communicates efficiently with our Synchron Player, boosting your creative output with a simple interface! We’re stoked about the collaboration with the Presonus Studio One Team, and it’s incredible to see how convenient a simple feature is when you’re managing all the articulations you find with our products!

Do you remember the first time you used your key to remotely open your car? This feels similar…
You never know how much you missed a feature until it’s finally there: Welcome SOUND VARIATIONS, available now with Presonus Studio One 5.2!

We have prepared a few demo projects for Studio One 5.2, get them here : https://www.vsl.co.at/MyVSL/Tutorials_Templates
Don't worry if you don't got the libraries used in these demos yet, you can get free 30 days demos here (of most used libraries):

BIG BANG ORCHESTRA SERIES
- Big Bang Orchestra: Andromeda – Essentials: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Andromeda

- Big Bang Orchestra: Black Eye – Phrases & FX: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Black_Eye

- Big Bang Orchestra: Capricorn – Symphonic Riffs: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Capricorn

- Big Bang Orchestra: Dorado – Percussion Ensembles: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Dorado

- Big Bang Orchestra: Eridanus – Percussion Ensemble Riffs: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Eridanus

- Big Bang Orchestra: Fornax – Pitched Percussion Ensembles: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Fornax

- Big Bang Orchestra: Ganymede – Choirs: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Ganymede

SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions Volume 1-4:
- https://www.vsl.co.at/Synchronized_Special_Edition_Bundle

SOUNDDESIGN:
- Vienna Smart Spheres: https://www.vsl.co.at/Smart_Spheres
- Vienna Smart Hits: https://www.vsl.co.at/ Smart_Spheres

Don’t forget to grab your FREE Big Bang Orchestra right here: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO


----------



## EgM (Mar 9, 2021)

My two favorite companies collaborating, I'm more of a VI user but it sure makes Synchron libraries interesting


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 9, 2021)

Does this require that you download and install updated versions of your Synchron libraries?


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Does this require that you download and install updated versions of your Synchron libraries?


You only need to install the latest version of the Synchron Player (the update form a few days ago), and make sure to use the VST3 variant inside StudioOne (does not work with VST2, AU).


----------



## Germain B (Mar 9, 2021)

This is crazy... I don't want to change my DAW and buy more libraries !! Temptations, temptations every where !


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2021)

Germain B said:


> This is crazy... I don't want to change my DAW and buy more libraries !! Temptations, temptations every where !


If I'm not mistaken there is a Studio One demo version available, I would suggest to check it out.
(and there might be a discount code for Studio One in our newsletter as well. Might be worth checking out  )


----------



## EgM (Mar 9, 2021)

You can get a fully functional demo of Studio One Pro 5 by creating an account on the Presonus web site


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2021)

Btw, I've prepared a macro toolbar compatible with the strings-, woodwinds-, and brass-libraries from our SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions. This will add instant access to most articulations of the mentioned instrument groups, and you can also access these macros in the Studio One app (they are named "SYSE-00-Articulation Name", so you can quickly find them in the macro-manager).

Let me know if you would like to see more customized articulation macro toolbars for our other Synchron libraries 






How to import the macro page:
1) Open the instrument/MIDI editor
2) Click on the Macro Toolbar button




3) Right click the menu and choose import. Select the macropage file from the attached zip-file.


----------



## CSwaf (Mar 9, 2021)

That's great, thanks Ben!


----------



## GtrString (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks guys, this is really a timesaver. Love it!


----------



## yellow_lupine (Mar 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Let me know if you would like to see more customized articulation macro toolbars for our other Synchron libraries


Of course we’d like it!
Many thanks Ben


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Btw, I've prepared a macro toolbar compatible with the strings-, woodwinds-, and brass-libraries from our SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions. This will add instant access to most articulations of the mentioned instrument groups, and you can also access these macros in the Studio One app (they are named "SYSE-00-Articulation Name", so you can quickly find them in the macro-manager).
> 
> Let me know if you would like to see more customized articulation macro toolbars for our other Synchron libraries
> 
> ...


This works great!


----------



## studioj (Mar 9, 2021)

I just downloaded the BBO freebie to try this and it is stunning synergy between the apps, I am floored! This will be a major factor when choosing libraries moving forward. Fantastic work Presonus and VSL!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 9, 2021)

Are these based on names of the arts? If so, could it apply to Synchron Strings Pro or would a custom toolbar be needed for that?


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2021)

studioj said:


> I just downloaded the BBO freebie to try this and it is stunning synergy between the apps, I am floored! This will be a major factor when choosing libraries moving forward. Fantastic work Presonus and VSL!


I also love the possibilities to create your own articulation combinations and/or structure, and Studio One will automagically be aware of these and Ican use them right aware.
You need harsher attacks? Simply stack the articulation with one of the shorts or sfz articulation, give it a nice name, and have fun using it.
Or create a copy of an articulation and tweak the copy in the EDIT tab - you still have access to both variants right away.

And because it is so easy and quick to do you don't hesitate to tweak the presets and articulation - opening up so much potential and inspire you in the process, at least this was my experience during testing.


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Are these based on names of the arts? If so, could it apply to Synchron Strings Pro or would a custom toolbar be needed for that?


Yes, it's based on the names (you can right clicl a button and select "Edit macro", then double click onto "Find and apply" to see what articulation name is choosen).
It should work for some of the Synchron Strings Pro articulations that have the same name.
I've encountered the issue that some articulations can't be selected via the Find and apply macro because the slots have the exact same name, but different paths, but we are already working on a solution for this.

For these articulations you can either use the right click menu, or create a button and assign the "Find and Apply" function to it. Clicking on the button will open a popup where you can type the name of the articulation and navigate the results by using the up/down arrows on your keyboard. Confirm with the enter-key.


----------



## FireGS (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you for offering the demos.  Also, original post says only "SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions Volume 1-4", but its all of them.


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Thank you for offering the demos.  Also, original post says only "SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions Volume 1-4", but its all of them.


Make sure to also check out the demo projects, available for free at MyVSL


----------



## studioj (Mar 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> I also love the possibilities to create your own articulation combinations and/or structure, and Studio One will automagically be aware of these and Ican use them right aware.
> You need harsher attacks? Simply stack the articulation with one of the shorts or sfz articulation, give it a nice name, and have fun using it.
> Or create a copy of an articulation and tweak the copy in the EDIT tab - you still have access to both variants right away.
> 
> And because it is so easy and quick to do you don't hesitate to tweak the presets and articulation - opening up so much potential and inspire you in the process, at least this was my experience during testing.


Ah yes! Wow hadn’t thought about that. Amazing! This usually takes so much planning and setup when using typical key switch workflows. Love it.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2021)

@Ben,

A video tutorial showing how VSL Synchron Libraries nicely integrate with S1Pro 5.2 Sound Variations Key-switching feature would be super helpful. Maybe VSL can make a video showing it in action, and how best to use it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Ben,
> 
> A video tutorial showing how VSL Synchron Libraries nicely integrate with S1Pro 5.2 Sound Variations Key-switching feature would be super helpful. Maybe VSL can make a video showing it in action, and how best to use it.
> 
> Thanks.


@Lukas already made a great video:




Also there are Studio One demo projects available for download, check these out - they all make use of this feature.


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2021)

You know what, I just remembered that I have forgotten to show you one of the important parts of Sound Variation if you work with unpitched percussion 

It might be time to get some sleep, but please let me tell you about this feature first:
Load an unpitched percussion instrument / drum-kit into the Synchron Player, then enable the percussion editor in Studio One - and magic happens:
Instead of a keyroll you'll see a list of all available playing techniques of the instrument(s)!






No more fiddeling around finding the right technique 
It works with all our Synchron Player based percussion libraries, and you can combine it with Sound Variations, switching to different articulations! (of course the percussion technique list will update to the Sound Variation change as well)


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks Ben


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2021)

*VSL* & *Presonus* should Tango more often together 

I love what a little cooperation between smart, and forward thinking companies can generate. 

A big round of applause to both VSL & Presonus , You made a lot of us very happy today.

Thanks.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Mar 10, 2021)

I concur. Now only make this work in tandem with VEP and I will be super happy!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Craig Allen (Mar 10, 2021)

Ben said:


> Btw, I've prepared a macro toolbar compatible with the strings-, woodwinds-, and brass-libraries from our SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions. This will add instant access to most articulations of the mentioned instrument groups, and you can also access these macros in the Studio One app (they are named "SYSE-00-Articulation Name", so you can quickly find them in the macro-manager).
> 
> Let me know if you would like to see more customized articulation macro toolbars for our other Synchron libraries
> 
> ...


Awesome!
Mac Only? Windows also?


----------



## Craig Allen (Mar 10, 2021)

So excited about this combo! Thank you, Ben, for speaking in here and offering tips. Now to decide which libraries with limited funds... (I have SE-1, Andromeda, and Eridanus). 

Can the Presonus discount code this week be combined with existing VSL discount codes?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 10, 2021)

Wow. So far this seems better than the Expression Maps in Cubase. I've been waiting for Steinberg to finally rework and update those since Cubase 7 or something and they never got it done. Now S1 does their own and it's instantly more useable than what I have to put up with in Cubase 10.5. Seriously contemplating the switch now ...


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 11, 2021)

i’ve got a lot of downloads happening! Thanks to the studio 5.2 update. My bank balance is crashing fast! Thank you VSL for collaborating with Presonus, and giving a 30% off, love you guys


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Jobreu (May 27, 2021)

Did anyone experience that the sound variation are not showing up in the sound variations window in studio one? Everything is up to date. But when loading a sound from the synchron player in studio one, no sound variation is showing up.


----------



## CSwaf (May 28, 2021)

Jobreu said:


> Did anyone experience that the sound variation are not showing up in the sound variations window in studio one? Everything is up to date. But when loading a sound from the synchron player in studio one, no sound variation is showing up.


Working as expected here. Drop us a line via a tech support ticket through your my.presonus.com account - I know you said you're up to date, but please do outline what version you are using of Studio One, and of Synchron Player, what platform (Win/macOS) and what instrument.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 10, 2021)

@Ben Does this work with VEP?

Or does the player need to be loaded in S1?


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2021)

easyrider said:


> @Ben Does this work with VEP?
> 
> Or does the player need to be loaded in S1?


Currently it needs to be loaded directly in S1 (VST3 variant!). We are looking into getting this running in combination with VEP.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 10, 2021)

Ben said:


> Currently it needs to be loaded directly in S1 (VST3 variant!). We are looking into getting this running in combination with VEP.


Thanks Ben.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 6, 2021)

Any updates with regard to whether this works with VEP or not?


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 7, 2021)

Ugh, just tried it and it doesn't. That's so disappointing. I've spent all this time making a template in VEPro for nothing. :(


----------



## JimmyA (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello, are sound variations working via Synchron Player in VEPro 7 server? Or working only direct loading syncron Player to studio one? What is the point buying ensemble pro 7 if this awsome feature not working?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 29, 2021)

JimmyA said:


> Hello, are sound variations working via Synchron Player in VEPro 7 server? Or working only direct loading syncron Player to studio one? What is the point buying ensemble pro 7 if this awsome feature not working?


Nope. Sound-Variations do not work via VE-Pro 7, only directly in Studio One Pro 5. 

Hopefully the next update/upgrade ver of VE-Pro will offer this, and also support VST3 Instruments.


----------



## JimmyA (Dec 14, 2021)

Synchron Woodwinds contrabassoon and Basson in Studio One not playing the notes in range from C1to F1... Standalone Synchron player plays these notes perfect. Can someone with this Library and Studio One confirm if this is a bug or my fault? Thank you


----------



## UDun (Dec 15, 2021)

JimmyA said:


> Synchron Woodwinds contrabassoon and Basson in Studio One not playing the notes in range from C1to F1... Standalone Synchron player plays these notes perfect. Can someone with this Library and Studio One confirm if this is a bug or my fault? Thank you


True it doesn't play the notes. You can just delete the Custom slots in Synchron Player, they have been configured to use keyswitches in the C1 range. That's why notes are excluded.

BTW I am just discovering Studio One and the sound variations... god it looks so good ! Still exploring but compared to expression maps in Cubase, this is so much clever ! I understood it doesn't work (yet ?) in VE Pro, would be great to have that in place and I might consider switching.


----------



## JimmyA (Dec 15, 2021)

UDun said:


> True it doesn't play the notes. You can just delete the Custom slots in Synchron Player, they have been configured to use keyswitches in the C1 range. That's why notes are excluded.
> 
> BTW I am just discovering Studio One and the sound variations... god it looks so good ! Still exploring but compared to expression maps in Cubase, this is so much clever ! I understood it doesn't work (yet ?) in VE Pro, would be great to have that in place and I might consider switching.


Thank you very much!! The custom slots were the problem!


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

JimmyA said:


> Thank you very much!! The custom slots were the problem!


We'll fix that in the presets with the 2nd player update!


----------

